# Rainmachine irrigation controller voltage pulsing



## Stanger

My Rainmachine 16 pro irrigation controller has just started to continuously cycle the valves on and off every couple of seconds instead of supply a constant 24Vac voltage to the valve. Doesn't matter which valve it is trying to open, it will open for a couple of seconds then the voltage will drop to 0 and the valve will close, then it will open for a couple of seconds and keep cycling it on and off.

Anyone know what to check in the controller to get this working again?

Mike


----------

